# AF point comparison - D600 vs. 6D vs. 5D MkIII



## traveller (Sep 22, 2012)

For the record: 

D600 - http://www.flickr.com/photos/dojoklo/8000274878/#sizes/m/in/photostream/

6D - http://www.flickr.com/photos/dojoklo/8001132878/#sizes/m/in/photostream/

5D MkIII - http://www.flickr.com/photos/dojoklo/7257199718/#sizes/m/in/photostream/

Please note that these are _simulations_ and not real images (and that this is not my photostream!). 

Shame about the 6D's AF system. If they'd built in four more points (above and below each of the outside points) and made them all cross type, this would have been a superb AF system for anyone that didn't need to track moving subjects. Looks like we're back to the bad old days. 

Unless they can go very agressive on the price, I can see quite a few APS-C upgraders with crop lenses switching to Nikon. Or maybe not, the 60D seemed to be popular with new DSLR owners despite the D7000's spec sheet advantages.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 22, 2012)

That single point in the middle of the circle worries me. It will make accurate focus a trouble with fast lenses, I fear.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2012)

1. Upgraders tend to stick to the same brand. This is a fact proven over and over.
2. Spec sheets only tell a small part of the story. They don't mention missing features, and don't tell you anything about how well the features actually work.
3. I just ignore reviews of performance based on spec sheets, they are not going to be of any real value.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 22, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 1. Upgraders tend to stick to the same brand. This is a fact proven over and over.
> 2. Spec sheets only tell a small part of the story. They don't mention missing features, and don't tell you anything about how well the features actually work.
> 3. I just ignore reviews of performance based on spec sheets, they are not going to be of any real value.



Generally speaking you are right, but nothing in these cameras is really new, so I think it's not that crazy to compare how the same technology works in current models.

The D600 is basically a D7000, whereas the 6D is a... 600D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Upgraders tend to stick to the same brand. This is a fact proven over and over.
> ...


If you believe that, then they are APS-C cameras.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 22, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Sensor size apart, do you see so many meaningful differences?

Honestly, both cameras have all AF points concentrated in the middle of the frame... as if the system was designed for a smaller frame, for example.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Sep 22, 2012)

Question for Traveller: Do you have the equivalent shot for the D800? I don't use the 1.5x crop factor often but it sure is nice to have sensors all the way to the edge of the cropped frame. Too bad we can't have that for full frame camera across the entire frame.


----------



## traveller (Sep 22, 2012)

Bruce Photography said:


> Question for Traveller: Do you have the equivalent shot for the D800? I don't use the 1.5x crop factor often but it sure is nice to have sensors all the way to the edge of the cropped frame. Too bad we can't have that for full frame camera across the entire frame.



Hello Bruce, 

Sorry, _I personally_ don't have any shots showing the viewfinder AF points, they all belong to Doug Klostermann's Flickr Photostream. With that out of the way, I cannot find an equivalent view for the D800 (or D700), but I think that the area coverage is pretty similar to the 5D MkIII.


----------



## Ryan_W (Sep 23, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> the 6D is too expensive.. there is no way around it.
> 
> i can buy a 5D MK2 for 1650 euro... there is nothing in the 6D that makes it worth 450 euro more.



Well, certainly not yet since the 6D production model doesn't exist. How much does it cost to add on GPS, WiFi, and fix the AF system of the 5D MK2 to be sensitive to -3 EV?


----------



## DzPhotography (Sep 23, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Upgraders tend to stick to the same brand. This is a fact proven over and over.
> ...


no, it's a 60D with a FF sensor :-X


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 23, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I wish it was, but the 60D is noticeably better specced


----------



## DzPhotography (Sep 23, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> I wish it was, but the 60D is noticeably better specced


It's a 60D body with a ff sensor... :


----------



## Nishi Drew (Sep 23, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> DzPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Albi86 said:
> ...



60D better specced? Hardly, the only reason it was popular was it's swivel screen (which, was good) and because it went cheap with it's bad sales. I'd get one if Canon included AFMA !! Seriously, if the choice is between 60D and 6D, well, I get FF and AFMA, and a center point that should work splendid (hopefully) and it won't have an old sensor, so the 6D. But purely from price, well I can get a 60D now for the same as a T5i.


----------

